# Text in cmd.exe schreiben



## gufi (3. Mai 2005)

hallo leute hab da ein problem ich muss in eine cmd.exe mit vb einen text reinschreiben und den ausführen also das er cmd.exe öffnet text reinschreibt, ausführt in der cmd und cmd wieder schließt wie funktioniert das genau hab daweil das:

_Public Sub btnsend_Click()
Shell ("C:\WINDOWS\system32\cmd.exe")
Print txtnachricht.text
End Sub_

pls um hilfe so schnell wie möglich  thx


----------



## RamonR (3. Mai 2005)

*Re: text in cmd.exe schreiben mit vb*

Dazu brauchst Du die Funktion *SendKeys*

Einfach mal die Suchfunktion des Forums benutzen, da solltest Du einige Threads  und Links zu diesem Thema finden !


----------



## gufi (3. Mai 2005)

*Re: text in cmd.exe schreiben mit vb*

ja das mit dem enter weis ich glaub ich eh aber das mit dem "print" geht nicht er schreibt mir nix hinein stimmt mein code oben oda warum schreibt er nix in die cmd rein


----------



## der jonas (3. Mai 2005)

*Re: text in cmd.exe schreiben mit vb*

du könntest den Text auch als BAT-Datei (=Stapelverarbeitungsdatei für MS-DOS) speichern und diese dann ausführen:


```
Private Sub Form_Load()
Dim Text As String
Nr = FreeFile
Open "C:\Bsp.bat" For Binary As #Nr
Text = Space(LOF(Nr))
Get #Nr, , Text
Close #Nr
Text1.Text = Text
End Sub
 
Private Sub Speichern_Click()
If Dir("C:\Bsp.bat") <> "" Then Kill "C:\Bsp.bat"
Nr = FreeFile
Open "C:\Bsp.bat" For Binary As #Nr
Put #Nr, , Text1.Text
Close #Nr
End Sub
 
Private Sub Shell_Click()
Shell "C:\Bsp.bat"
End Sub
```


----------



## gufi (3. Mai 2005)

*Re: text in cmd.exe schreiben mit vb*

pfff  eig. will ich ja nur z.b einen text in eine textbox schreiben und dann soll er mit klick auf button cmd.exe öffnen reinschreiben "net send ip text1.Text" ausführen und cmd.exe wieder schließen nach dem senden


----------



## Shakie (3. Mai 2005)

*Re: text in cmd.exe schreiben mit vb*

Was sollte der Befehl "Print" denn tun? Musst du nicht angeben, wo etwas hingeschrieben werden soll? Wird Print nicht verwendet, um Text in eine Textdatei zu schreiben?

Unter Umständen könntest du auch einfach den Text, der in die Eingabeaufforderung geschrieben werden soll, gleich mit "Shell" ausführen. Das funktioniert bei allen Befehlen, die bei Start-->Ausführen funktionieren.

Edit: In deinem Fall also:

```
Shell "net send ip " & text1.Text
```


----------



## der jonas (3. Mai 2005)

*Re: text in cmd.exe schreiben mit vb*



> pfff  eig. will ich ja nur z.b einen text in eine textbox schreiben und dann soll er mit klick auf button cmd.exe öffnen reinschreiben "net send ip text1.Text" ausführen und cmd.exe wieder schließen nach dem senden


 
des was ich dir geschrieben hab ist auch nix anders du kannst in des Textfeld halt dann alle möglichen Dos-Befehle reinschreiben, nich nur Net Send.

des ist dann so was wie ein billiger Dos-Editor


----------



## pking (11. September 2005)

*Re: text in cmd.exe schreiben mit vb*

Shell "Command.exe /c dir"

...


----------



## chrysler (8. Oktober 2005)

*Re: text in cmd.exe schreiben mit vb*

Ist Visual Basic denn überhaupt in der Lage, die cmd so zu bearbeiten?


----------



## Nico192 (12. April 2006)

Heyho!
Ich hab das alles mal so verwendet, doch nun möchte ich gerne die Funktion "Ping" verwenden 

Dabei benötige ich ja allerdings eine "Rückmeldung" ob ein Paket zurückgekommen ist, oder nicht 

Und das sich die Eingabeaufforderung öffnet finde ich blöd, denn bei Ping ist sie auch relativ lange offen!!

Gibt es vielleicht eine andrer (vor allem *schnellere*) Möglichkeit des "nachguckens ob ein Server noch lebt" 

Danke Greetz N!C0


----------



## D@nger (12. April 2006)

zwei Worte:
http://www.google.de/search?client=...g&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&lr=lang_de


----------



## Darkday1231 (16. Juni 2010)

Hi^^
bin noch ziemlicher anfägner in vb^^
könnt ihr mir sagen wie ich jetzt einen Befehl in cmd.exe schreibe?
habe vb 2010


----------



## Darkday1231 (17. Juni 2010)

Hat sich erledigt hab es mit shell geschafft


----------

